# Fishing the Red River



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alright guys and gals. Looks like I'll be taking a job in Fargo for majority of the year. What kind of fishing is there around the Fargo area? How's the Red? I'm an avid Mississippi River fisherman and walleye fisherman. What do I have to look forward to?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Plenty of Eyes in the Red. Dams, tributary entry points, etc. are good places to start.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bagman said:


> Plenty of Eyes in the Red. Dams, tributary entry points, etc. are good places to start.


Awesome. Is most of it from boat or is there decent shore fishing there? I'll be traveling as light as possible.


----------



## Call'emIn (Dec 4, 2009)

I mainly fish it from a boat. shore fishing can be good though. you can get to better fishing by boat. It is still fairly new to me, but the fishing has been good.


----------

